# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  کمک درباره رشته اتاق عمل

## شبخوانی

سلام
من یک دانش آموز کنکوری هستم و باید برای انتخاب رشته تحقیق کنم
رتبه ام حدود 9000 تا 10000 میشه (اگر خدا بخواد)
می‌خواستم راجعه به این رشته کمی اطلاعات بگیرم (که اگر این روشته رو بخونیم چی کاره شدیم)
پیشایش ممنون

----------


## Slow

اتاق عمل - گزینه دو

براي قبولي در رشته اتاق عمل چه ترازي لازم است؟ ( قلم چی )

----------


## mahsa92

منم اتاق عمل یکی از گزینته هام هست ولی خب نمیدونم با روحیاتم سازگار هست یا نه

----------


## mahsa92

وای الان مال گزینه دو رو خوندم خیلی خشنه

----------


## Mohadese

دوستان بی هوشی خــــــــــــــــــــیلی درامد داره
درجریان باشید

----------


## mahsa92

> دوستان بی هوشی خــــــــــــــــــــیلی درامد داره
> درجریان باشید


بی هوشی درامدش با بقیه اعضای بیمارستان (پرستار و اتاق عمل) چه فرقی داره مگه؟

----------


## mahsa92

چون به هر حال نمیتونه مطب بزنه که تنها کارش به بیمارستان خلاصه میشه

----------


## Mohadese

یکی از فامیلامون از این رشته کلی پولدارشد
دردسرم نداره
کسی بمیره هم نمیگن تقصیر توبود
نصف شب هم زنگ نمیزنن بیا بیمارستان مریضت داره میمیره
هیچوقتم on callنیستی نتونی بری مسافرتی چیزی

----------


## nahid

> یکی از فامیلامون از این رشته کلی پولدارشد
> دردسرم نداره
> کسی بمیره هم نمیگن تقصیر توبود
> نصف شب هم زنگ نمیزنن بیا بیمارستان مریضت داره میمیره
> هیچوقتم on callنیستی نتونی بری مسافرتی چیزی


اگه خدای نکرده مواد بیهوشی رو زیاد بزنی طرف میمیره ازت شکایت میکنن

----------


## Ensany

چرا همه تو انتخاب رشته به پول فک میکنن؟

----------


## Prison Break

انسانی جان طبیعی... همه ما داریم درس میخونیم تا در آينده پول بدست بیاریم. حالا نه همه اما 90٪ اینطوری اند.
من خودمم که دارم درس میخونم به خاطر پوله 90٪ و 10٪ هم به خاطر تحصیل و کسب اطلاعات و به روز شدن. وگرنه اگه خانواده خیلی پولداری بودیم دیپلم می گرفتم و می افتادم تو کاری که خانواده ام انجام میدن همه هم تا زانو برام خم می شدن  :Yahoo (76):

----------


## Ensany

> انسانی جان طبیعی... همه ما داریم درس میخونیم تا در آينده پول بدست بیاریم. حالا نه همه اما 90٪ اینطوری اند.
> من خودمم که دارم درس میخونم به خاطر پوله 90٪ و 10٪ هم به خاطر تحصیل و کسب اطلاعات و به روز شدن. وگرنه اگه خانواده خیلی پولداری بودیم دیپلم می گرفتم و می افتادم تو کاری که خانواده ام انجام میدن همه هم تا زانو برام خم می شدن


اینم حرفیه! تو مملکت ما اینده در گرو درس خوندنه :Yahoo (76):

----------


## mahdiroostaei

بخدا این رتبه ها و تراز های قلمچی دروغههههههههههههه

----------


## mahsa rohani

اصن ازهمچی بگذریم اتاق عمله کلاس داره میفهمین؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟هههه

----------

